# Visitor Visa allowed to purchase golf cart or scooter?



## werchanm (Jan 27, 2016)

I will be moving to Isla Mujeres this summer. I will be on a FMM visitor visa, so I will have to leave Mexico at least once every 6 months. That won't be a problem, as my children are still in Texas and I will be visiting them every 3-4 months. My question is about my transportation while on the island. I would like to be able to purchase a golf cart or motor scooter. On my previous visits to the island, I have always rented a golf cart, but at $50 usd per day, that is not realistic for the long term. Any suggestions on how to go about making this purchase? My concern is that I would not be allowed to purchase plates for the golf cart or scooter. Any suggestions would be so much appreciated.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I have two Canadian neighbors that both have cars and remain on Tourist Permits. I assume they are legal but don't really know. Ask when you get there .... but there's always a bike option


----------



## Waller52 (Jun 17, 2015)

Do you need plates for a golf cart? I dunno!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Why do folks think they can drive golf carts on the streets and roads of Mexico without registration, plates and insurance?


----------



## WintheWin (Jul 15, 2015)

RVGRINGO said:


> Why do folks think they can drive golf carts on the streets and roads of Mexico without registration, plates and insurance?


Some folks do it over in the US too. Here in the Imperial Valley, amongst the rural communities, it's commonplace to go to your neighbor's/friend's homes in golf carts. You can't register/plate golf carts in the US.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

WintheWin said:


> Some folks do it over in the US too. Here in the Imperial Valley, amongst the rural communities, it's commonplace to go to your neighbor's/friend's homes in golf carts. You can't register/plate golf carts in the US.


How do they handle liability in the event of an accident?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

WintheWin said:


> Some folks do it over in the US too. Here in the Imperial Valley, amongst the rural communities, it's commonplace to go to your neighbor's/friend's homes in golf carts. You can't register/plate golf carts in the US.


In small towns in Mexico, four-wheeled off-road vehicles (cuatrimotos) are commonly used for local transportation. I believe they are required to be registered just like motorcycles are, but the requirement appears to be often ignored.


----------



## WintheWin (Jul 15, 2015)

RVGRINGO said:


> How do they handle liability in the event of an accident?


We shouldn't be surprised by the quantity of uninsured drivers... anywhere in the world, should we?

I asked a lady once if she was worried about liability issues because she didn't have automobile insurance. She said she didn't worry about getting sued, because her mortgage included some sort of liability insurance.

I don't get the reasoning, but that's what at least SOME people think. 
(Thinking back on it, when my bank tried to sell me renter's insurance, they mentioned that it included liability too, in case I were to get in a fight with someone.)


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you own property, a car, have relatives anywhere with property, car, money or other assets, it is not a good idea to put all of that and all of them in jeopardy by driving anything in Mexico that is not fully insured; including the lawyer and get out of jail coverage. In fact, it is worse than a very bad idea.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

TundraGreen said:


> In small towns in Mexico, four-wheeled off-road vehicles (cuatrimotos) are commonly used for local transportation. I believe they are required to be registered just like motorcycles are, but the requirement appears to be often ignored.


The other day, here in Zihuatanejo, the municipal and transit police set up around Plaza Kyoto, a large local roundabout, and began pulling over motorcycles and scooters, presumably checking licenses, registrations, etc. Within a couple of hours, they had seized enough to completely fill a very large flatbed trailer.

But that doesn't answer the OP's question. There's a fellow here in Zihua who often buys a scooter at the start of his visit and sells it just before he leaves for home. I'll try and find out if he registers it in his own name or not.....or bothers to register it at all.


----------



## Waller52 (Jun 17, 2015)

RVGRINGO said:


> Why do folks think they can drive golf carts on the streets and roads of Mexico without registration, plates and insurance?


Because they do it all over the USA?


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

TundraGreen said:


> In small towns in Mexico, four-wheeled off-road vehicles (cuatrimotos) are commonly used for local transportation. I believe they are required to be registered just like motorcycles are, but the requirement appears to be often ignored.


The ORVs are very popular in Taxco where, I was told, they aren't required to register them. Of course, it may be a different story if I went in to find out for myself. Even if not, the questions about insurance & liability are still good ones to consider.


----------

